# tailstock mod



## maverick (Apr 13, 2011)

I was frustrated trying to line up the centers on my Rockwell 11" lathe. The tailstock adjustment was by means
of a 5/16 -18 screw and seemed too coarse. Drilling out the screw hole tapping for a 3/8-24 screw made adjusting
the centers much smoother. The new screws were made from allen head capscrews modified to fit. 
I imagine this might work on a number of different brands. 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Twmaster (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice idea.


----------



## Humph7ey (May 22, 2011)

I will use this idea on my Atlas. (Acorn) Thm:


----------

